# Where are those sables!? Dont be shy



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

I just want one so bad lol


----------



## HektortheProtector (Apr 10, 2016)

Hektor is a black Sable. He just turned 6 months. 56 pounds and 22 inches. Loves catching this ball and a flirt pole with a piece of leather tied to it. He also loves finding family and friends that are hiding. I give him an object with their scent and gets rewarded with his ball.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

HektortheProtector said:


> Hektor is a black Sable. He just turned 6 months. 56 pounds and 22 inches. Loves catching this ball and a flirt pole with a piece of leather tied to it. He also loves finding family and friends that are hiding. I give him an object with their scent and gets rewarded with his ball.


He's gorgeous . He got some ears to grow into lol


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Hades our black sable. He's just turned 1 years old


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All so gorgeous!
Max-


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

We have not told Rocco he's not a Sable yet so he wanted to be in the picture:wink2: Beya 12 months, Kavai 26 months and Rocco (not really a Sable) 13 months. Kavai and Beya are half sisters.


----------



## kaylab123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Strikker said:


> We have not told Rocco he's not a Sable yet so he wanted to be in the picture:wink2: Beya 12 months, Kavai 26 months and Rocco (not really a Sable) 13 months. Kavai and Beya are half sisters.


Wow these pups are STUNNING! I love seeing the different color variations.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

My little sable soulmate, will be one year old at the end of the month.


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

My beautiful sable girl, just turned 1 yesterday!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gryphon My Grey Sable*

He is a plush coated Shiloh.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The dream team! :grin2:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The dream team! :grin2:
> 
> View attachment 366666


Names and ages?? One seems to be larger than the other?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Front one is an adult male, 5 years, followed by a female @ 1.5 years, both OS.


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

HektortheProtector said:


> Hektor is a black Sable. He just turned 6 months. 56 pounds and 22 inches. Loves catching this ball and a flirt pole with a piece of leather tied to it. He also loves finding family and friends that are hiding. I give him an object with their scent and gets rewarded with his ball.


Love his beautiful eyes!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max hard to believe his 18 months already. Time sure does fly by. Love sables!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Do the LSC sables count? :grin2:


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow beautiful dog's everyone I so enjoy seeing the many different colours of a sable gsd, 
Well here's my boy Clay he's a pattern sable he's going to be 4 years old in 2 months.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Man those some gorgeous dogs. Thanks for the pictures. Yall did what was expected . Post post post lol .


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The dream team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that sable coat color is exactly what I'm looking for . Man


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Max hard to believe his 18 months already. Time sure does fly by. Love sables!


Love his coat pattern. His all black face fits it right.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Meanwhile this what im going through


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Dainerra said:


>


Beautiful boy, may I ask which kennel he is from?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

TGerman said:


> Man that sable coat color is exactly what I'm looking for . Man


They are both what some call bi sables or dark sables. The pattern is like that of a bicolor German Shepherd. I wanted black sables but I have to admit the bicolors are just as attractive.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks TGerman!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

TGerman said:


> Meanwhile this what im going through


 Great imitation of Sharknado!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

first camping trip









Modeling his new vest


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Some beautiful dogs here!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

I wish I had one but I don't so I will just have to enjoy yours...


----------

